# Sony Ericsson W810i

## matiit

Przez bluetooth działa... 

Karta przez czytnik działa...

Chciałem jeszcze przez kabelek.

W tel mogę ustawić tryb telefon i transfer plików.

Gdy ustawię telefon:

```
usb 1-3.4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

hub 1-3:1.0: Cannot enable port 4.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

usb 1-3.4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12

usb 1-3.4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

usb 1-3.4: device descriptor read/64, error -71

hub 1-3:1.0: Cannot enable port 4.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

usb 1-3.4: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 14

usb 1-3.4: device not accepting address 14, error -71

```

Gdy ustawię na transfer plików:

```
hub 1-3:1.0: Cannot enable port 4.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-3:1.0: Cannot enable port 4.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

hub 1-3:1.0: Cannot enable port 4.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?

```

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

## matiit

Nikt nie wie?

----------

## 13Homer

U mnie to działa, może coś wywnioskujesz z moich logów:

```
usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-2: configuration #3 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb 2-2: configuration #2 chosen from 1 choice

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Sony Eri Memory Stick     0000 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

SCSI device sda: 933651 512-byte hdwr sectors (478 MB)

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sda: 933651 512-byte hdwr sectors (478 MB)

sda: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

sda: sda1

 sda: p1 exceeds device capacity

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sda

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=933742, limit=933651

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 933504

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=933743, limit=933651

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 933505

attempt to access beyond end of device

[...]

sda: rw=0, want=933744, limit=933651

attempt to access beyond end of device

sda: rw=0, want=933745, limit=933651

attempt to access beyond end of device

[...]

```

To jeszcze pokażę jak wygląda tryb telefonu:

```
usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-2: configuration #3 chosen from 1 choice
```

----------

## matiit

Szkoda że u mnie tak nie ma...

----------

## Redhot

Sprawdź może kabel?  :Razz: 

----------

## Pryka

to u mnie też by musiał być rozwalony  :Smile:  Tyle że ja mam ten sam problem z k770i

----------

## 13Homer

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> to u mnie też by musiał być rozwalony :)

 

Więc może jest? Aż takie to nieprawdopodobne?

----------

## Pryka

tak bo działa u kolegi pod windowsem, a poza tym mam drugi kabel z k750i też to samo.

Nic przeżyje jakoś

Arfrever: Ortografia (s/po za/poza/)

----------

## matiit

Potwierzam że mój kabel też jest sprawny (po virtualboksie na windowsie działa)

Ale wolę natywnie...

----------

## 13Homer

To oczywiście zmienia postać rzeczy.

Z ciekawości rozejrzałem się po sieci i znalazłem kilka rzeczy, np. że to błąd sprzętu albo że to błąd w jądrze albo że to wina modułów jądra. Żadna z rad na sieci nie pomaga?

----------

## matiit

modprobe -r ehci-hcd nie pomaga...

to z jajkiem to niby że co?

Mam gentoo-sources najnowsze.

----------

## matiit

Więcej nikt nie pomoże?  :Sad: 

----------

## Redhot

Upgrade softu na telefonie?

----------

## matiit

1. czemu?

2. jak?

----------

## Pryka

musisz to mieć w ustawieniach przynajmniej ja mam, ale oprogramowanie jest up to date...

----------

## matiit

Co muszę mieć w ustawieniach? Wybór: transfer plików, telefon mam...

----------

## Pryka

aktualizacje softu dziwne to by było masz lepszy model i byś tego nie miał?

ja mam tu Ustawienia->usługa aktualizacji

----------

